# We do exist...



## VW-Pssst (Jun 10, 2007)

DSC_0050 by MATTSNAPS Photographs, on Flickr


























Representing the B5's :wave:


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

slight spacer in the back and $$

looks good though :beer:


----------



## Ricanese3 (May 2, 2003)

Holy Dookie!  Beautiful dude, when you coming down to NY to help on the build??? Glad you kept the wheels!


----------



## 1lojet1281 (Jun 15, 2003)

Nice! What do you have for a setup?


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

I was oggeling over your works yesterday, nice "work"


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Mmmm.. :thumbup:


----------



## VW-Pssst (Jun 10, 2007)

d.tek said:


> slight spacer in the back and $$
> 
> looks good though :beer:


 Thanks :beer::thumbup: They were originally 17x8 ET5 Fronts and 17x9 ET18 rears but I reverse mounted the faces to make the offsets a little higher. But I def do agree on spacing the rears more :thumbup:


Ricanese3 said:


> Holy Dookie!  Beautiful dude, when you coming down to NY to help on the build??? Glad you kept the wheels!


 Thanks Ryan, Idk when shall I come down? Ha, I thought you and mikey started building it last week?


1lojet1281 said:


> Nice! What do you have for a setup?


Thanks:thumbup::beer: I have a BOC setup, UVAir aero sport 2's. Laying subframe :thumbup:


Ben from RI said:


> I was oggeling over your works yesterday, nice "work"


 Thanks Ben:thumbup: I'm surprised how many people loved em and were asking so many questions ha.


Ultimatetaba said:


> Mmmm.. :thumbup:


 :beer::thumbup:


----------



## joeyvdubGLI (Jan 12, 2006)

Get yer represent on.. looks great! :thumbup:


----------



## leftcoastvw (Oct 16, 2002)

YES! Another White on White B5 on air. 

Can we get some details on your setup? You do any mods to the strut towers in the front?
(photo's never show how low I actually am)


----------



## VW-Pssst (Jun 10, 2007)

joeyvdubGLI said:


> Get yer represent on.. looks great! :thumbup:


 Thank you very much:beer::thumbup:


leftcoastvw said:


> YES! Another White on White B5 on air.
> 
> Can we get some details on your setup? You do any mods to the strut towers in the front?
> (photo's never show how low I actually am)


YEY!  from coast to coast  

I have a SMC 4valve setup(soon to switch to manifold), Aero sport bag over coils in the front and air house 2's in the rear. :thumbup: Trunks not done yet but hopefully I'll get around to it soon. 

no mods to strut towers, holes cut for tops of control arms, but on 17's and these tires I lay subrame without airing completely out


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

Wheels looked good on the car did you end up placing?


----------



## VW-Pssst (Jun 10, 2007)

Teebo said:


> Wheels looked good on the car did you end up placing?


Thank you :thumbup: No I did not, Red b5 (kevin) and that silver b5 on blq's (Nate) placed. opcorn:


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

i like it, i like seeing b5 anythings on air especially.


----------



## hipdub (Jan 16, 2008)

Gah, Looks great man, i cant wait to see it in person after the hell you went thru with the wheels. 



Meow, drive it to Ohio. :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

car looked good at dustoff


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Bagged Passats look awesome :thumbup:


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Those wheels!


----------



## VW-Pssst (Jun 10, 2007)

Thanks for the good words :beer::thumbup:


Heres one more to show the "stance" eace:


----------



## 18yet (Nov 11, 2008)

passat is on point


----------



## silviamayne (Apr 18, 2011)

that thing is sexy!


----------



## VW-Pssst (Jun 10, 2007)

Thanks guys:thumbup: Added 2 more:beer:


----------



## Nesho (Dec 5, 2007)

Looks like crap :heart:


----------



## Vuck Folkswagen (Oct 30, 2010)

Dang son :thumbup:


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

Fancy


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

17's? One of the best looking B5's i've seen. :thumbup:


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

VW-Pssst said:


> Thanks for the good words :beer::thumbup:
> 
> 
> Heres one more to show the "stance" eace:


So fresh :beer:


----------

